# Michael Jackson soll bei seinen Geschwistern spuken



## astrosfan (29 Okt. 2009)

La Toya Jacksons Meinung zu einem mysteriösen CNN-Geistervideo, das kurz nach Michaels Tod auf der Neverland Ranch entstanden ist, wäre interessant gewesen. Denn La Toya hat nun in einem Interview erklärt, fest davon überzeugt zu sein, den Geist ihres verstorbenen Bruders schon mehrere Male getroffen zu haben. Dabei habe er den weißen Rosenkranz getragen, der ihm im Sarg umgelegt worden war. La Toya sagte, dass der King of Pop etwa zwischen den Vorhängen erschienen war, während die Lichter aus waren. „Seine Augen waren geöffnet und er wirkte ganz friedvoll. Ich habe das Licht angemacht und gefragt: ‚Michael, möchtest Du auf die andere Seite gehen?’“ Die 53-Jährige erklärte außerdem, dass Michaels Geist die Lichter im Haus angemacht hat, um sie wissen zu lassen, dass er da ist.

Doch damit nicht genug: La Toya behauptete, dass auch ihr Manager Jeffre Phillips und ihre Schwester Janet Michaels Geist live erlebt hätten. Doch ihre Mutter Katherine, eine strenge Zeugin Jehovas, wolle nicht akzeptieren, dass ihr Sohn als Geist Erdenbesuche macht. Ob die Jacksons schon im Halloween-Fieber sind?





La Toya Jackson ist überzeugt, dass Michaels Geist regelmäßig Familienbesuche bei den Jacksons macht


_Quelle:
Viply_


----------



## smarti (29 Okt. 2009)

ja,ja, bei denen spukt´s .


----------



## JayP (31 Okt. 2009)

Äh Michael solltest Du gerade auch hier rumspuken,

Dein Hautarzt hat da noch ein paar 

Rechnungen die Du noch bezahlen sollst

Wollt ich nur mal gerade erwähnt haben:laola:


----------

